# My Boys.. (Shiba & Kelpie x) :)



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll start with my Shiba...


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

And here's my 8 month old Kelpie x..


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Your kelpie mix is GORGEOUS!!!!! Wow!!


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you  He's a pretty handsome little boy.. adored by all, he's a real lady killer


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

Well.. figured I'd share some of Thumpers 'baby' pictures. Enjoy


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

More Thumper...


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

The Thumper you only see on rare occasions 

View attachment 6401
View attachment 6402
View attachment 6403
View attachment 6404
View attachment 6405


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

What handsome boys you have!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome.... your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, you do have beautiful dogs. I love Thumper too, ACD's, Border Collies and Kelpies are my type of dogs. Is he very energetic? 
Hee hee, Cavepaws is going to be sooo jealous when she see's Thumper. (she's getting a kelpie pup in the nearish future sometime).


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yes, you do have beautiful dogs. I love Thumper too, ACD's, Border Collies and Kelpies are my type of dogs. Is he very energetic?
> Hee hee, Cavepaws is going to be sooo jealous when she see's Thumper. (she's getting a kelpie pup in the nearish future sometime).


Thumper is most certainly up your alley, then  He's actually half Kelpie (although he looks purebred).. his other half is Australian Shepherd & Border Collie ( I know he doesn't look one bit..but I actually met his Mom, whom he was still nursing at the time, and she was definitely half Border Collie x Australian Shepherd. I could see both in her. Daddy was purebred red/tan Kelpie whom Thumper is a spitting image of!

Energetic is an understatement.. but believe it or not, I dont have to go out of my way to exercise him for hours a day. I'd say he gets more moderate amounts this time of year when its colder outside, I bought him a treadmill which I put him on whenever I work out in my basement, so at least 2 x a week he goes on the treadmill for approx half hour - 45 mins, when its mild temps we go for a 45 minute walk.. he runs around the house lots.. go to dog parks for an hour or so on the weekends, some nights we don't do anything, and he definitely isn't intolerable without regular, vigorous exercise. But yes, when given the opportunity to expel all the energy... there is TONS of it, he just does a good job keeping it under wraps when we're indoors. 

Incredibly smart dog.. but he's nowhere near as smart as the Shiba.


----------

